# Help choosing new 1911 for CC



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm coming into a bit of money and will be looking for my next purchase. I'm thinking of a 1911 for CC. Some persons here do not recommend 1911's with less than a 4 inch barrel due to cycle time. Anyone have pros or cons to share about 3" and 3.5" barrels? I'm currently looking at a Para Wart Hog/Nite Hawg 3" and a Kimber Ultra II Concealed Carry 3". Both are 25oz with the Para having added capacity (10+1) and a bit more width. The Kimber (7+1) would have similar components and trigger pull to my TLE so going from one to the other would keep a consistent feel.

I welcome all thoughts on this subject.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

I just made this bad boy (Kimber Pro CDP II) my daily carry handgun, and to tell you the truth it feels lighter than my Sig 232. Light, slim, and so far, very reliable at the range.










It is just slightly larger than my 232 (previous carry handgun) and I love having a .45 as a carry handgun. I purchased two KimPro Tac-Mags with the slim bumper pads which make it very comfortable to carry, even under just a 5.11 Tactical Covert Casual shirt and a pair of shorts. It is almost identical to my G23 in size, but, a LOT slimmer. I don't believe you can go wrong with a 1911 as a CCW handgun. :smt023


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

please post when you buy one
i also have often considered a 3" 1911
i like the para ord covert black slim hawg - a large capacity in ccw is not important to me
i also like the springfield micro compact
in 9mm i like the springfield EMP 9 shot, 23oz.
if you decide against a 3" then i'd consider the lt. wt. colt commander @ 25oz.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

hideit said:


> please post when you buy one
> i also have often considered a 3" 1911
> i like the para ord covert black slim hawg - a large capacity in ccw is not important to me
> i also like the springfield micro compact
> ...


I shot an EMP at my range a few months ago. It was really nice to shoot and easy to carry, according to the owner. For me, the cost is a bit much at $1000.


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

My custom Kimber CDP Ultra 3" is as reliables as any gun I own.


----------

